# Fiio E07k connection with iPhone 5



## Blackisheep

Hi all. New here so be gentle.
I need to know how to connect the fiio e07k Andes with my iPhone 5 . Apple changed its connection to the lightning and the connectors from fiio are 30 pin . I've not had any success with the apple lightning to 30 pin adapter.
HELP . Feels like I'm missing out big time
Thanks in advance


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





blackisheep said:


> Hi all. New here so be gentle.
> I need to know how to connect the Fiio E07k Andes with my iPhone 5 . Apple changed its connection to the lightning and the connectors from Fiio are 30 pin . I've not had any success with the apple lightning to 30 pin adapter.


 
  The Fiio 30 pin adapter is is used for an analog connection.
  and the Apple lighting is for a digital connection.
  So it looks like you need an apple lighting to USB cable, for a digital connection.
  Or a 3.5mm to 3.5mm analog cable to connect the iPhones headphone output jack to the E07K's line-in jack (for an analog connection).


----------



## zerocoolhifi

So are you saying that if you connect the iPhone 5 lightning connection to the USB on the E07K that you would be using the DAC on the amp and not on the iPhone?


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





zerocoolhifi said:


> So are you saying that if you connect the iPhone 5 lightning connection to the USB on the E07K that you would be using the DAC on the amp and not on the iPhone?


 
  To the best of my knowledge it should work.
  But might be good to find a forum dedicated to apple products and check there.
  Everything I know about apple stuff is second hand.


----------



## Blackisheep

*tried to contact apple . No help . Gonna try the USB idea from purple angel . Hope this works . 
Tried the connections on an old iPod and was blown away by the improvement . 
Made me happy but sad lol 
Onwards and upwards eh 
*


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





blackisheep said:


> *tried to contact apple . No help . Gonna try the USB idea from purple angel . Hope this works .
> Tried the connections on an old iPod and was blown away by the improvement .
> Made me happy but sad lol
> Onwards and upwards eh*


 
  Try asking your questions (and getting answers) on different iPhone forums.
  http://www.iphoneforums.net/forum/
  http://forums.macrumors.com/forumdisplay.php?f=99
  https://discussions.apple.com/community/iphone
  http://forum.iphoneworld.ca/


----------



## J0015

How did your little experiment go? Did you get anything out of the external DAC?


----------



## karistep

Did you use original apple ligthning to 30 pins connector ?

The low cost units on ebay doesnt have sound functions.

Envoyé depuis mon Nexus 7 avec Tapatalk


----------



## TarHeelDan2001

Any luck OP?  I've been looking around for a solution, too.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

As far as I have read, apple only allows you to bypass the internal DAC by using apple approved external DACs like the fostex hp1 etc. and I have only seen those examples using apple stuff except for the 5 so I am not even sure that works. So if you just have an external DAC that is not apple approved, I believe it will not work to go from lightning to USB and no matter what apple product you area using, even 30 pin to USB will not work useless it is an apple approved USB DAC. I could be wrong but I have not seen anything that says you can go from lightning to USB DAC to bypass the internal DAC. I have seen some jailbreak/camera connection kit mods that do work if you want to go down that route.


----------



## sudosudont

Considering getting one of these to try and solve the problem: http://www.amazon.com/USB-Female-Mini-Male-Adapter/dp/B0016RNX2I
   
  Pretty sure it wont work, but has anyone tried this?


----------



## Noone025

Pretty sure its not going to work... the iphone is not sending audio, its synching data to a compatible device. 
   
  You don't have many good options right now, wait a bit.


----------



## Paul Graham

It wont work.
  We're still waiting on a solution for iPhone 5 to the CLAS, Fostex HP 
 P1 Or Sony PHA1.
  Its because Apple have an algorithm or something that they unlock to paying firms. 
  I dont know the ins and outs as Im no expert. But 
  If it worked by god Ild be hooking my 4s with the E17 as we speak


----------



## sudosudont

Oh well. I think the best option is to repurpose an old android phone that im pretty sure does audio out over USB.


----------



## karistep

zerocoolhifi said:


> As far as I have read, apple only allows you to bypass the internal DAC by using apple approved external DACs like the fostex hp1 etc. and I have only seen those examples using apple stuff except for the 5 so I am not even sure that works. So if you just have an external DAC that is not apple approved, I believe it will not work to go from lightning to USB and no matter what apple product you area using, even 30 pin to USB will not work useless it is an apple approved USB DAC. I could be wrong but I have not seen anything that says you can go from lightning to USB DAC to bypass the internal DAC. I have seen some jailbreak/camera connection kit mods that do work if you want to go down that route.




It works with fiio e17


----------



## zerocoolhifi

karistep said:


> It works with fiio e17



How do you mean it works? You mean the e17 works as an external DAC bypassing the internal DAC of the iDevice?


----------



## HERMANtheSMASHE

It works with iDevice's. I have a similar setup using my iphone 5s -->CCK (lightning to camera kit from apple) --> USB A to Mini B adapter --> FiiO e07k (andes). Works like a charm bypassing the internal DAC of the iDevice.


----------



## Hapster

hermanthesmashe said:


> It works with iDevice's. I have a similar setup using my iphone 5s -->CCK (lightning to camera kit from apple) --> USB A to Mini B adapter --> FiiO e07k (andes). Works like a charm bypassing the internal DAC of the iDevice.


 I hope so, just ordered the camera connector kit for $35. The people at apple are criminals for charging that. 
Edit: it works. I believe you can find the lightning camera connector on amazon now from different brands for under $15 now.


----------



## DreMag

If anyone is still wondering, mine works as a DAC for my iphone 5S with this setup.
 Iphone5S>LightningCameraConnectionKit>USBMale to USBMale mini connector>E07K
  
 ... and it sounds GLORIOUS!


----------



## FiJAAS

hermanthesmashe said:


> It works with iDevice's. I have a similar setup using my iphone 5s -->CCK (lightning to camera kit from apple) --> USB A to Mini B adapter --> FiiO e07k (andes). Works like a charm bypassing the internal DAC of the iDevice.




If I buy the CCK and use the Andes with a iPod Classic 7th Generation, will it bypass it's built in DAC?


----------



## Hapster

fijaas said:


> If I buy the CCK and use the Andes with a iPod Classic 7th Generation, will it bypass it's built in DAC?




Are you talking about the ipod nano?


----------



## FiJAAS

hapster said:


> Are you talking about the ipod nano?




No, the ipod classic.

http://www.apple.com/ipodclassic/


----------



## Hapster

I honestly can't say, I tried the E07k with a nano and there's no way to bypass the internal dac in the nano. Since the classic is 30pin, it might be different.
  
 I really just don't know :s


----------



## FiJAAS

hapster said:


> I honestly can't say, I tried the E07k with a nano and there's no way to bypass the internal dac in the nano. Since the classic is 30pin, it might be different.
> 
> I really just don't know :s




Thanks.

I'll still purchase the CCK + iPod Classic 7th Gen to test and see if it bypasses the internal DAC.


----------



## DreMag

Let us know, but afaik USB digital audio out depends on iOS7



fijaas said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'll still purchase the CCK + iPod Classic 7th Gen to test and see if it bypasses the internal DAC.


----------



## alleggerita

Sorry if this question has been asked a million times. But I just wanna confirm it beyond all doubt before I plunge in and buy a E07k. 

iPhone 5 -> Apple Lightning to USB Adapter CCK -> USB to Mini USB Cable -> FiiO E07k Andes (USB Charging off) -> headphones. 

Or will it not work?


----------



## Hapster

Correct, it'll work.
  
 Although the cable might be annoying, I ended up buying one of these 
  
  
 Although it was a little wiggly, it still worked fine.


----------



## alleggerita

hapster said:


> Correct, it'll work.
> 
> Although the cable might be annoying, I ended up buying one of these
> 
> ...




So is it a problem with the E17? Read a lot of people failed with this set up even with USB Charging turned off. 

And with this USB adapter that you suggested, doesn't it mean I can't bend the cables and carry my iphone and E07k as one piece? Haha.


----------



## Hapster

karistep said:


> It works with fiio e17


 

 He's referring about straight lightning to usb
  
 Not the whole CCK route.
  
 Also, Cayin C6 is lightning compatible, you can use a lightning to usb cable, and it bypasses the internal dac in the iPhone.


----------



## Hapster

alleggerita said:


> So is it a problem with the E17? Read a lot of people failed with this set up even with USB Charging turned off.
> 
> And with this USB adapter that you suggested, doesn't it mean I can't bend the cables and carry my iphone and E07k as one piece? Haha.


 

 No, you still can. Because the CCK is a cable, it's not one piece.
 Would look like this
  
 I realize this isn't the same thing, but thing of the black cord as the CCK and the lightning adapter as the usb to micro usb adapter.

  
 I wouldn't know about the Fiio E17, never owned it, it's older, but they're extremely similar. I'd assume it'd still work though.


----------



## alleggerita

Can anybody shed some light? Am I doing things right? I have the connections right. iphone 5 -> Lightning to USB CCK -> USB to Mini USB -> FiiO E07k -> Headphones. 

But problem is with volume. My iPhone still needs to be cranked up to around 3/4 volume and FiiO E07k needs to be in 6dB gain plus volume at around 50-55/60 (near max). This has a detrimental effect on both my iPhone and FiiO E07k. I am using this set up to drive my 30ohms Beoplay H6 headphones. 

Is there anything wrong with my settings? Or is this the way?

Added: If my calculation is correct, on this set up my iphone will run dry in just 3.5 hours. Is this normal? :x


----------



## ClieOS

alleggerita said:


> Can anybody shed some light? Am I doing things right? I have the connections right. iphone 5 -> Lightning to USB CCK -> USB to Mini USB -> FiiO E07k -> Headphones.
> 
> But problem is with volume. My iPhone still needs to be cranked up to around 3/4 volume and FiiO E07k needs to be in 6dB gain plus volume at around 50-55/60 (near max). This has a detrimental effect on both my iPhone and FiiO E07k. I am using this set up to drive my 30ohms Beoplay H6 headphones.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I assume iPhone, in your setup, should be using digital volume control to the E07K - that means it shouldn't drain your battery at all or cause any problem when max out, therefore you should have set it to full in order to get the full 16bit resolution.
  
 As for battery drainage, I assume it is mostly because E07K is draining your iPhone, as it is not designed to be self-powered when connected to a smartphone.
  
 Note, I don't have an iPhone. I am just making an educated guess.


----------



## alleggerita

clieos said:


> I assume iPhone, in your setup, should be using digital volume control to the E07K - that means it shouldn't drain your battery at all or cause any problem when max out, therefore you should have set it to full in order to get the full 16bit resolution.
> 
> As for battery drainage, I assume it is mostly because E07K is draining your iPhone, as it is not designed to be self-powered when connected to a smartphone.
> 
> Note, I don't have an iPhone. I am just making an educated guess.




I do believe you're quite right. Thanks for the fast reply.


----------



## DreMag

iPhone volume should be at max when using usb audio.


----------



## alleggerita

dremag said:


> iPhone volume should be at max when using usb audio.




That makes more sense now. Maxing out the volume on my iPhone, I can set 0dB gain on my E07k with the volume on the amp at 32/60. Thanks guys.


----------



## Hapster

I thought it was the other way around. Supposed to keep phone at 85% max to prevent distortion.


----------



## DreMag

That's when using the iPhone's internal amp. On USB audio you should be at max.


----------



## myemaildw

so iphone 5s works with fiio e07k via lightning connector to mini? do i buy that cord separately? does it come included with e07k? also anyone knows will i benifit in sound quality if i use e07k dac usb vs mac mid 2009 macbook white unibody internal sound card dac? i hope i explained my question descently.


----------

